# Tail Light Trade?



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone wanting to trade 06 black tail lights for 05 red ones? i just know a lot of the guys driving black goats want red lights. i have a red one and would like to have the black lights. figured i would try this before i spent the $$$$!!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got a set of 04 (red) tails that I'm trying to get rid of. $120 with shipping. PM me if interested. They're in perfect shape...


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

im sorry i wasnt very clear...i have the red ones, and am wanting the black ones. sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, but this has been asked many a time around here. Nobody wants to part with thier 06 lights for 04/05. Just save up $200 and buy them from Fred Beans.


----------

